# what temp should my case and cpu at



## joshboshdosh (Oct 31, 2004)

my case is at 89f and cpu at 120f
32c 50c


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

The CPU temp seems hot. Anything >35C is too hot.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Where are you getting the CPU temp from?

Also if you have a giga-byte board they tend to read a little higher than other brands. You can subtact about 10c from the CPU temp if using a giga-byte


----------



## joshboshdosh (Oct 31, 2004)

i am getin my case and cpu temps from mbm 5/motherboard moniter 5 
this is the home site http://mbm.livewiredev.com

can anyone sugest a good temp moniting software are sumfing like that


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

What MBM5 reads as "case" is still a sensor somewhere on your motherboard and can therefore be warmer than the air in your case. Check your motherboard manual to see where all your temperature sensors are. 
But 35 for the "case" seem ok and 50 for the CPU isnt unusual either - but it would help if you could tell us if thats 50 when the CPU is IDLE or under load.

My P4 Idles 41 and under extreme stress goes up to 58 - which is within specs and therefore ok. And like 95five-0 said - every board reads temps diffrently - and diffrences even appear when using diffrent BIOS versions.
People spend far too much time worrying about a few degrees more or less.
And then you always got some that tell you their 100% overclocked CPU runs 20 degrees under load with stock cooler and reduced RPM. lol ;-)


----------



## joshboshdosh (Oct 31, 2004)

at idel its 39c under stress 50c :4-dontkno


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Perfectly fine then


----------



## joshboshdosh (Oct 31, 2004)

thank you


----------



## 0verdrive (Dec 27, 2004)

My CPU, which normally runs around 39 -43 C. suddenly shot up to 49C. When I checked my CPU usage, it was running constantly at 100%. Since I sorted the problem out, it's back to normal.


----------

